# It's amazing, it's incredible!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

But does it work?

Don't know....

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16133


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have some, but haven't tried it yet. I'll see if I can give it a try tomorrow night and report back.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mic,

Any results? rr


----------



## johnny.5 (May 15, 2006)

Here's what the Model Railroad guys say about it; 

http://www.trains.com/TRC/CS/forums/1152189/ShowPost.aspx

I don't think it's meant to replace a good solder joint.
John


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to try it.


----------

